# Which way is the right way?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Through the eye up? Through the eye down? Don't go through the eye at all?

Likely this all got started when using dropper loops for a gannion/dropper/chicken rig? I *NEVER* go through the eye of a circle hook. Well, maybe sometimes on a dropper rig but even then, I don't like it.

If you go through the eye of the hook, the hook "Cocks" and spins, twisting your leader and often lassoing the bait.

I use the bottom method. I don't go through the eye of the hook and you can bet my bait won't spin nearly as much as either of the other rigging.

Oh yeah, if Mustad thought you needed to go through the eye of the hook, they would have made them up eye or down eye. Yeah, they do make them that way but you can bet that they have sold more style #39960s than all other of their circles combined. I've used this same hook for 56 years. (Actually, they changed the plating a few years ago. These hooks were designated ST "Special tinned" to the present DT "Dura tinned."Even using cable for line and a 1/2 horse motor, my SNELL holds without going through the eye of the hook. 

I've used the same SNELL KNOT for 56 years. It worked just fine when I was 11 and it still does


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on what school you believe in. The one that works the best for the individual, I prefer the bottom...without using the eye.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I prefer the top configuration, as the tension on the line tightens the hook rotates, hopefully hooking the fish.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the commercial fisherman that I know use the top one......

George


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the top or bottom, whatever floats my boat that day.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got a question. With an eye down hook I always use a snell (actually a uni-knot snell), but I have a friend who just ties to the eye.

Who's right?


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

top is correct for circle hooks or crimp with small loop:letsparty


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used both the top and bottom for a while now and don't have any problem wirth spinning or lassoing the bait or what not.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

With a straight shank I do not go thru the eye. With an up or down turned eye, which I seldom use, I will go thru the eye. You want the hook to curve in facing the line.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

I also use the top method and never had any problems.


----------

